# Part number



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Does anyone have the part number for the bolts that attach the anger housing to the main frame on the 1132? These would be the ones you remove when changing the belt.

I checked some of the parts lookup sites but can't find them.

Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> Does anyone have the part number for the bolts that attach the anger housing to the main frame on the 1132? These would be the ones you remove when changing the belt.
> 
> I checked some of the parts lookup sites but can't find them.
> 
> Thanks


you can get those bolts from the hardware store. 8 X 16mm. there are 10 of these that hold the housing to the frame.

m8 1.25 pitch 16mm long

torque 17 ft lbs


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

You can call Boats.net to get original Honda parts at a discount for your blower.


All Years HS1132 TAS Honda Snowblower Parts


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda1132 said:


> Does anyone have the part number for the bolts that attach the anger housing to the main frame on the 1132?


Here is a link for the diagram that shows the bolt # 16

Honda Power Equipment HS1132 TAS ENGINE BED | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

Here is a link to the part itself $1.95 each

Honda Power Equipment 95701-08016-00 - BOLT, FLANGE (8X16) : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

There are 10 'flanged' bolts 8x1.25x16mm

Here is where I get the hardware for my partial rebuilds.

https://www.belmetric.com/m8x125-flange-bolts-c-2_1047_68/bf8x16clz-flange-bolt-109-zinc-p-402.html

I get them in large amounts to get free shipping and better pricing. 
The package has a 'Made in Germany' which to me is a sign of good quality and so far it has been good.
$0.41 if you buy 1-49, $0.19 if you buy 100 (this is what I buy).

You could also go to the hardware store and get them with the dimensions.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

only main difference you will have is the japs normally use a 12mm hex on a 8mm bolt while the rest of the world it's a 13mm hex, china on the other hand one might see a 14mm hex on the same bolt.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> only main difference you will have is the japs normally use a 12mm hex on a 8mm bolt while the rest of the world it's a 13mm hex, china on the other hand one might see a 14mm hex on the same bolt.


This is true, you get a mix, but at least the site lets you know what size 'drive' it has.
The link I posted for the bolts shows that the ones from Belmetric do have a 12mm hex (just like the original Honda)

On the other hand I do have some other 8x1.25mm bolts and nuts that are 13mm drive (and 10x1.25 that have a 15mm drive instaed of 14mm). If I can chose I get them with a 12mm (or 14mm) drive, if the only ones they have use 13mm (or 15mm) drive I deal with it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> only main difference you will have is the japs normally use a 12mm hex on a 8mm bolt while the rest of the world it's a 13mm hex, china on the other hand one might see a 14mm hex on the same bolt.


that's good to know. I just have all the extra bolts I need from a couple parts machines but i have noticed having to change the socket to remove some of these bolts and wondered why.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> that's good to know. I just have all the extra bolts I need from a couple parts machines but i have noticed having to change the socket to remove some of these bolts and wondered why.


Because I have fairly inexpensive new hardware on hand if one of my machines is coming apart for service and bolts are not in great condition, they are getting replacements.
On my partial rebuilds every nut and bolt that is removed gets a new replacement.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> This is true, you get a mix, but at least the site lets you know what size 'drive' it has.
> The link I posted for the bolts shows that the ones from Belmetric do have a 12mm hex (just like the original Honda)
> 
> On the other hand I do have some other 8x1.25mm bolts and nuts that are 13mm drive (and 10x1.25 that have a 15mm drive instaed of 14mm). If I can chose I get them with a 12mm (or 14mm) drive, if the only ones they have use 13mm (or 15mm) drive I deal with it.


 thanks for the link bookmarked it. 
around me the nearest bolt supply is Fastenal or tractor supply .TS is good for buying bulk grade 3,5 or 8 in pounds not so for their mm sizes, Fastenal depends, 


metric is a crazy world, usa metric goes one way, making a tech have 15,16.18 20 ,22 mm sockets and wrenches euro metric seems more universal, jap another, even with many using ISO metric or better known as metric fine, china for some reason uses even another with what I have found to be a over rated hardness of their own not near that of german/euro


and to think my wife still asks why as a tech I needed so many tools ,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> thanks for the link bookmarked it.
> around me the nearest bolt supply is Fastenal or tractor supply .TS is good for buying bulk grade 3,5 or 8 in pounds not so for their mm sizes, Fastenal depends,
> 
> 
> ...


cool looking pic of shop. ( part of I imagine ). if i got any more tools I would have to park the other car outside . with all the snow we get that would be too much work cleaning off 2 cars all the time. defeats the purpose of having a garage.

hey , I know......I'll build another garage/shop.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> cool looking pic of shop. ( part of I imagine ). if i got any more tools I would have to park the other car outside . with all the snow we get that would be too much work cleaning off 2 cars all the time. defeats the purpose of having a garage.
> 
> hey , I know......I'll build another garage/shop.


yes that's a part of , only what i have at home


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Because I have fairly inexpensive new hardware on hand if one of my machines is coming apart for service and bolts are not in great condition, they are getting replacements.
> On my partial rebuilds every nut and bolt that is removed gets a new replacement.


Yes I do the same . Keep spare bolts and nuts on hand and replace any that are not good shape. Beats struggling with a bad bolt or the head rounded out when your in the middle of a repair. :smile2:


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice


----------

